# Solved: Age of empires 3 installation problem.



## hairybusdriver (Mar 13, 2008)

well, this is what happened. my brother uninstalled the game, and i wanted to play it. so i went to reinstall the game, and I when i put the install cd in, the only options you get are to uninstall the game (which already happened) or to play it. If you try and play it you get a an error message saying it cant find the age3.exe file. I checked program folders to make sure it was gone. it was. I than checked to see if the game was listed in the "uninstall programs list" it was, but it was only a blank icon. so I deleted it from the list. now the only way for me to even start the install wizard is to insert the cd, go to "MY Computer" and right click on it and click the "explore" option so I can run the setup file. but when i do, the install wizard setup box appears, supposably finishes seting it up, than nothing happens. it just goes away. 

so what i thought was this, maybe when it was uninstalled there was an error depending on how my brother uninstalled it(not sure what he did). he deleted all of the actuall files in program files directory but didnt successfully delete the registry entrys associated with the game. so the game still thinks that its installed. now all i can think of doing is reparing the registry.

if anybody has any advice it would be appreciated. oh yeah am running vista too.


----------



## ToXiCaTioN.d (Jul 2, 2008)

Another registry problem.  No problem, it's common that your brother did this and it shouldn't be a problem. If you are willing to mess around with the registry then follow the steps below. I will also show you how to backup the registry. Please note that these steps may vary between XP and Vista, I apologize if my information is incorrect for the Vista operating system.

*How to check the Registry*
1. Press start (the windows logo in Vista) then click Run.
2. Type regedit in the box that was just opened.
3. Find "HKEY_CURRENT_USER" and expand it by clicking the cross beside it.
4. Find Software and expand it with the cross.
5. Find Microsoft under Software and expand it with the cross.
6. Find Microsoft Games under Microsoft.
7. Find Age of Empires 3, right click and delete.
8. Restart then try the installation again.

*Backup the Registry*
1. Follow steps one and two above.
2. Press file, then Export.
3. Under export range, press all.
4. Find a place to save the file.
5. Please wait while it is created, this may take several minutes.

To restore the backup if anything happens, please restart your computer in safe mode and double click the registry file that you saved.

Best of luck!

ToXiCaTioN.d


----------



## hairybusdriver (Mar 13, 2008)

well I was wrong. It wasn't the registry. I followed your instructions and I didnt see the game there. At this point am not sure whats wrong. thanks for the speedy response though.


----------



## ToXiCaTioN.d (Jul 2, 2008)

> so I can run the setup file. but when i do, the install wizard setup box appears, supposably finishes seting it up, than nothing happens. it just goes away.


Is this installing or uninstalling the game?


----------



## hairybusdriver (Mar 13, 2008)

Its to install the game


----------



## ToXiCaTioN.d (Jul 2, 2008)

Is there anyway you can uninstall the game, then attempt to install the game afterwards?


----------



## hairybusdriver (Mar 13, 2008)

well the game is nowhere to be found on the computer. its supposed to be located at C:\Program Files\Microsoft games\Age of Empires 3 according to the error message got when i tried to play it.
Its not there. it has aready been uninstalled.


----------



## ToXiCaTioN.d (Jul 2, 2008)

I apologize, but I am stumped on this one. Perhaps another user will be able to help you.

I apologize.


----------



## hairybusdriver (Mar 13, 2008)

dont worry bout it, thanks for your help though. i appreciate it.


----------



## ToXiCaTioN.d (Jul 2, 2008)

Anytime.


----------



## hairybusdriver (Mar 13, 2008)

Problem solved. I formated and reinstalled Vista. That solved a lot of problems actually that I otherwise would have posted up here.


----------



## ToXiCaTioN.d (Jul 2, 2008)

Usually formating a hard drive fixes a lot of problems users are unaware of. I believe it's a great way to remove spyware. Although reinstalling programs is a pain. There are ways to get past that though.

Congrats.


----------

